# Mangrove swamp in Singapore



## gadunka888 (Sep 22, 2009)

this is the mangrove swamp.











tree climbing crabs






mud lobster mound

Enjoy!


----------



## gadunka888 (Sep 22, 2009)

gecko






ant mimic spider






archerfish











mating stinkbugs






dead butterfly






skink


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 22, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## Rick (Sep 22, 2009)

Neat pics. We have cypress swamps here.


----------



## spicey (Sep 22, 2009)

Really cool pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------

